# Unnamed Haunt 2012



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

This was a big year for new construction, and the wettest on record here and that did cause some problems.










As always I ran out of time. What you can't see (and worked really well even in the rain) was the smoke machine piped into the fence and arch over the driveway. The slow leak from a 1/8 inch hole about every 6 inches gave a nice feel to the yard before the wind came up. This was perhaps the easiest thing I did, and the one I didn't manage to capture very well on film. Oh well it will be back next year.










A couple of friends helped build and paint the great wall but the stuff to the right of the driveway never did get finished because painting in the rain didn't work out so well once all my tarps were used up.


















I did have quite a few people (kids and adults alike) refuse to walk up to the door so my wife took pity on them and stood at the base of the driveway. Sadly this further encouraged most people to miss that part of the display. Next year I will really have to work on that lighting.










All Pics
http://tinyurl.com/bsrxfy5

Apparently I should come up with a good name for my haunt, any suggestions?


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I love that arch! I have been wanting to do one for our driveway, but I think it might be too wide. Did you bend PVC?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I like the smoke coming out of the arch idea! Way to go! Too bad some people missed out!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

nice haunt, fellow canuck!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Pretty nice work, love the entryway and the garage door projection!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

GREAT looking haunt!! 

You can have my old haunt name... 'Screaming Souls Cemetery' if you like.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Very good idea for the fog delivery through the fence..


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Love the ghost!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This looks great! I love the way you have Bucky's scattered around, crawling for help, impaled on the fence...yes sir...you can never have too many skeletons...I would have forced the people to "walk down the hall of doom" to get the candy. (I am not a very nice person)
Just kidding, this year how about getting some night shots, I love blacklights and how they spook up a haunt!


----------

